

Ask HN Medical Geeks:  TRPV1, CACC, Habanero Peppers and all that jazz. - Mz
http://www.healthgazelle.com/blog/?p=87

======
Mz
If anyone here could kindly give me some feedback on the question in my above
linked blog post, I would much appreciate it. It's buried in a long
explanation but here is the actual question/thing I want to know more about:

 _If anyone here could enlighten me (using little words and talking real slow,
pretty please) on whatever is known about the relationship between the TRPV1
and the CFTR, the TRPV1 and the CACC, and/or the CFTR and the CACC or where I
can find more info on it (preferably in layman’s terms, if at all possible), I
would much appreciate it._

Thanks in advance.

